# exaust



## pitbull (Jul 6, 2009)

whats the best way to get the exaust back to its old shiney self :?


----------



## sirmattylad (Feb 6, 2009)

Oven cleaner works a treat or some metal cleaner from halrords. 8)


----------



## pitbull (Jul 6, 2009)

sirmattylad said:


> Oven cleaner works a treat or some metal cleaner from halrords. 8)


nice 1 will give it a try cheers m8


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

pitbull said:


> sirmattylad said:
> 
> 
> > Oven cleaner works a treat or some metal cleaner from halrords.  8)
> ...


 and use 0000 guage wire wool with the metal polish.....shiny as the sun 8)










p21 metal polish and fine wire wool later


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Autosol is very good.

DAZ


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Another vote for the wire wool if it is baked on. I tried with oven cleaner but didn't shift it :x


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Another vote for Autosol


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

mav696 said:


> Another vote for Autosol


+1


----------



## pitbull (Jul 6, 2009)

bigsyd said:


> pitbull said:
> 
> 
> > sirmattylad said:
> ...


nice 1 m8 looking good will give it a try at the weekend


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

mav696 said:


> Another vote for Autosol


+2


----------



## shires83 (Aug 4, 2009)

After eight years of dirt on the exhaust I thought it might be worthwhile to clean them. After seeing the posts I tried the autosol alone but the carbon proved very difficult to shift so I tried some fine wire wool. After some serious elbow grease the result was very satisfying.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

pitbull said:


> whats the best way to get the exaust back to its old shiney self :?


BUY NEW ONES!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

SAVTT240 said:


> pitbull said:
> 
> 
> > whats the best way to get the exaust back to its old shiney self :?
> ...


But yours should be black mate


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

But yours should be black mate [/quote]

I'M ON THE CASE , BUT SHINY WILL DO FOR NOW :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

SAVTT240 said:


> But yours should be black mate


I'M ON THE CASE , BUT SHINY WILL DO FOR NOW :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

Dont you dare paint them, they look great the way they are.

I cant wait to have shinny pipes again!  :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

SimonQS said:


> SAVTT240 said:
> 
> 
> > But yours should be black mate
> ...


Dont you dare paint them, they look great the way they are.

I cant wait to have shinny pipes again!  :wink:[/quote]
Seconded mate not a big fan of the qS black tips


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

a QS with shiny pipes and smoked corners looks perfect 8) Well done Sav! :wink:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

just shows you..each to there own..just getting black tips sorted for the new exhaust :roll:


----------



## TTSYLV (Jul 25, 2009)

Autosol for me, works wonders on my other halfs bike parts, cleans all the yellowing from the down pipes on the Stainless exhaust,


----------



## __Dom__ (Jun 25, 2009)

I tried JML 'Doctor Power' cleaner on my pipes and it shifted all the grub easily in about 2 minutes. They came up wonderfully shiney...dead chuffed, a sinch to do so and not even slightly exhausted...


----------

